# Pup suddenly won't settle at night :(



## LosingTouch (Jan 10, 2013)

Any tips on getting a pup to settle at night? We've had Oscar nearly three weeks now, he's been sleeping in a crate in my bedroom and has settled really well and has even started sleeping through. Well the last couple of nights he suddenly won't settle down. Put him in his crate at the usual time and he's started crying and howling until I've eventually had to put him in his crate downstairs because I don't want him to wake my toddler. I don't understand why he won't settle when we've had no problems until now  he's not hungry and he went to the toilet before I brought him up, he's just hyper and won't settle down


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Is the pup getting enough exercise in the evening? If the pup's actually hyper in the evening, it's possible that he's not getting enough exercise - puppies do sleep really well when they are tired, but it's necessary to ensure that they're tired.

Also, napping close to bedtime isn't ideal for training a puppy to sleep through the night. 

For my pup, I have to do at least a 30 minute walk with him around 7.30pm, then he runs around the garden and gets some training until 8.30pm, then he comes in and chews on something until it's time for bed. The chewing calms him down but ensures he stays awake until bedtime. He's crated from around 9.30 -10pm, after having a last toilet break. He'll sleep through to 8.30am (He's 19 weeks and has been doing this since 17 weeks. Before that he needed a nighttime toilet break). 

Most dogs and puppies have a hyper phase at dawn and dusk - at this time it's easiest just to let the pup run off some energy in the back garden, so that they tire themselves out. Normally it involves running high-speed circuits around the garden.


----------



## LosingTouch (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe I haven't worn him out enough then - I normally play with him on an evening and get him chasing his teddy but we've got someone coming to view our house so I've been having to do a bit of cleaning instead :frown2: he hasn't had his second vaccine so I can't take him for a walk yet. He did nap quite late on tonight as well. Little bugger. They're just like babies aren't they?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

LosingTouch said:


> Maybe I haven't worn him out enough then - I normally play with him on an evening and get him chasing his teddy but we've got someone coming to view our house so I've been having to do a bit of cleaning instead :frown2: he hasn't had his second vaccine so I can't take him for a walk yet. He did nap quite late on tonight as well. Little bugger. They're just like babies aren't they?


Haha they certainly are!! I stopped allowing our pup to nap , as we would get in from work he would play for a little while and then nap from about 6 till we went to bed at 11 ( It was heaven having some peace but then when sleep time came  ) so now we tend to keep him awake till about 9:30.

To stop him from napping I would just dangle his favorite toy in front of him and initiate play, play chase around the house , do some obedience training , out for a wander and visiting other peoples houses. ( when he wasn't allowed walkies I walked him around the house on his leash to get him used to it) I can now do my bits and pieces around the house with him staying awake and either sitting on my feet or close to me waiting for some interaction.

I felt cruel stopping him from napping but it was a toss up between screaming all night or feeling like a bad owner and not letting him get away with snoozing all evening.

I never wanted children and having a puppy has confirmed this! Myself and my husband have been knackered for weeks! lol


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

LosingTouch said:


> Maybe I haven't worn him out enough then - I normally play with him on an evening and get him chasing his teddy but we've got someone coming to view our house so I've been having to do a bit of cleaning instead :frown2: he hasn't had his second vaccine so I can't take him for a walk yet. He did nap quite late on tonight as well. Little bugger. They're just like babies aren't they?


These days I'm thinking babies might be easier, since they don't require much exercise and don't try to bite you. And generally they stay where you put them  Not that I ever want kids - having a pup has definitely put me off the idea . It gets easier in the long run (I hope...) - I was so happy when the pup started sleeping through the night. If I can just get him to walk nicely on a lead, not jump up with muddy paws, come back when called, and not woof when I go upstairs, he'll be perfect


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Babies are a breeze compared to puppies especially in the first few weeks!! lol!!


----------

